# Long time coming - My MAC Collection



## MsCuppyCakes (May 12, 2008)

NM - images gone.


----------



## glam8babe (May 12, 2008)

nice collection


----------



## glam8babe (May 12, 2008)

nice collection


----------



## Lizzie (May 12, 2008)

Fabulous collection!!


----------



## MACATTAK (May 12, 2008)

What an awesome, clean, and organized collection!  Love it


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (May 13, 2008)

thanks for sharing, nice collection


----------



## newagetomatoz (May 13, 2008)

Gorgeous collection!!  I wish my collection could be as big as yours!  Absolutely stunning!


----------



## melliquor (May 18, 2008)

Love your collection.  Where did you get the little baskets that everything is in?  I need something like that for my drawers.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 18, 2008)

I got the baskets and mesh/wire holders from the .99 cents store


----------



## coachkitten (May 18, 2008)

Wowza!  That is an awesome collection!


----------



## Hilly (May 18, 2008)

Great stuff girl! thanks for posting


----------



## ashleync (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm jealous


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashleync* 

 
_Wow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm jealous_

 
I really like everything I have.


----------



## MissCrystal (Jun 23, 2008)

nicce !! look at all those brushes


----------



## nunu (Jun 23, 2008)

great collection!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 23, 2008)

Where did you get the holder you used for your lipsticks and glasses


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iluffyew769769* 

 
_Where did you get the holder you used for your lipsticks and glasses_

 
.99 cents store


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 24, 2008)

aw nice collection


----------

